# 64 GTO Rim Sizes



## homer43 (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm putting together a 64 Pontiac Tempest and looking to buy the rims and tires. I am putting 17X8 (4.5" back spacing) in the front with 245/40ZR17 tires. Does anyone know the largest rim and tire sizes along with the backspacing I can go with in the rear without rubbing and clearance problems? Your help is appreciated!
Mike

http://www.hotrodtempest.com


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

275/40-17 with a 17x8 and a zero offset should work on the rear.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I have a set of 290-50-15s on the back of a `65 and it`s about as big as I can go in the back. I have Cragar SS 15x10s in the rear and 14x8 in the front. I didn`t see any 17s (or anything else) that would have looked as good when I made my purchase.


----------



## homer43 (Jun 7, 2007)

Hey thanks for the info. I have considered many different wheels and have always liked the torque thrust style. Summit racing has just added a 17 inch torque thrust to their catalog made by American Racing. I would like to upgrade to 17 inch. I was hoping to squeaze at least a 9 inch rim with just the right backspacing but don't want any rubbing. Here is a link to the rim I am taking about. Looks like the mustang bullet style wheel with a 4.75 bolt pattern. 

http://store.summitracing.com/partdetail.asp?part=ARE-105M7961A

http://www.hotrodtempest.com

Thanks,
Mike


----------

